# Best Place for a big food shop?



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi All

Me and the family will be over on Monday and one of the first things we want to do is a big food shop get the kitchen full so it feels like home.

Where is the best and cheapest place for that? 

We are in Benalmadena.

Many Thanks

Andy


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

I would say Mercadona. Not sure exactly where you are staying. If I remember correctly it is up the street where the windmill roundabout is but I am sure Jojo will know as she lives close


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrnkar said:


> I would say Mercadona. Not sure exactly where you are staying. If I remember correctly it is up the street where the windmill roundabout is but I am sure Jojo will know as she lives close



Yep, Mercadona! there are several in Benalmadena, so it depends where abouts you are. Altho, for your first "big" shop, it maybe worth going to Carrefour, there are two - one each side of Benal, just off the A7. They tend to have a larger stock of almost everything, including household, furniture, soft furnishings, clothes, shoes, white goods, pc stuff, garden, supermarket food of all nationalities...........!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you have an Eroski near you? I prefer them to Carrefour & Mercadonna... BUT tip for you, if you drive get a carrefour tarjeta club. 8% of your fuel bill gets sent to you in a voucher every 3 months... for me covers a weeks shopping (I buy a lot of fuel!)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andys0607 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Me and the family will be over on Monday and one of the first things we want to do is a big food shop get the kitchen full so it feels like home.
> 
> ...


I'd say Mercadona, too

it's shut this Monday though for fiesta


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

If the main food stores are closed for Fiesta, then the best place for urgent provision is the shops attached to Petrol Stations, they have most things to get you through till Tuesday when all the stores will be open as usuall. We have done that before,and even bought freshly baked bread at a Petrol station.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Most if not all shops will be shut on Monday as Sunday is the 1st May ( Labour Day) bank holiday is therefore carried over to the Monday


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Do you have an Eroski near you? I prefer them to Carrefour & Mercadonna... BUT tip for you, if you drive get a carrefour tarjeta club. 8% of your fuel bill gets sent to you in a voucher every 3 months... for me covers a weeks shopping (I buy a lot of fuel!)


Eroskis round here is really expensive!!!

I'd forgotten about the bank holiday, but I think Supersol at Benalmadena puerto will be open - but dont do a "big shop" its not cheap! 

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Eroskis round here is really expensive!!!
> 
> I'd forgotten about the bank holiday, but I think Supersol at Benalmadena puerto will be open - but dont do a "big shop" its not cheap!
> 
> Jo xx


I think Eroski is pricey too - it might be cheaper for some stuff - but not the things I buy regularly

we get their leaflets through the door with all the offers - they work out cheap - IF it's what you want


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

stevelin said:


> Most if not all shops will be shut on Monday as Sunday is the 1st May ( Labour Day) bank holiday is therefore carried over to the Monday


Small shops that sell fresh bread are allowed to open on Sundays and festivals. Usually they just open for a couple of hours in the morning.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Eroskis round here is really expensive!!!
> 
> I'd forgotten about the bank holiday, but I think Supersol at Benalmadena puerto will be open - but dont do a "big shop" its not cheap!
> 
> Jo xx


Hi Jo.
Is that not an OpenCor in the puerto ? (indeed very expensive)
The SuperSol may well be open on the coast road heading out of Benal going west & they have an extensive range of products at what seems a reasonable price.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

playamonte said:


> Hi Jo.
> Is that not an OpenCor in the puerto ? (indeed very expensive)
> The SuperSol may well be open on the coast road heading out of Benal going west & they have an extensive range of products at what seems a reasonable price.



Yep! You're right! Opencor is the one I meant, Supersol Torrequebrada probably wont be open - I'm losing it lol!!!! Lovely to meet you today BTW!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

stevelin said:


> Most if not all shops will be shut on Monday as Sunday is the 1st May ( Labour Day) bank holiday is therefore carried over to the Monday


Not around here it's not. Mondays a normal working day!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Not around here it's not. Mondays a normal working day!


I thought it was everywhere, international! Even the UK has Mayday bank holiday doesnt it??????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Go wherever is nearest, fill up your trolley, and forget about it. I'd put more thought into what your plans are for the next few days.
Of course this could be the Irish coffee which I've just had talking...
Hic
hic
HIC!

¡Viva el día de la Madre!


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Agree with Pesky - fill up and worry about it later... OR go down to the Festival in Fuengirola and try foods from around the world.. all delicious!


----------



## yo_soy (Feb 18, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Small shops that sell fresh bread are allowed to open on Sundays and festivals. Usually they just open for a couple of hours in the morning.


There's a bakery here which is open 9am to 9pm on a Sunday, which is very handy.

Also, on a Sunday, and if you're in a big enough town, look for the south American shops - they never seem to close. In fact, I might go there now to buy a couple of _cervecitas_.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yep! You're right! Opencor is the one I meant, Supersol Torrequebrada probably wont be open - I'm losing it lol!!!! Lovely to meet you today BTW!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Same here Jo nice to meet you guys.
We are both wrong (I checked today) its not a SuperSol, but a SuperCor :eyebrows:

Super this & Super that


----------



## casaloco (Mar 30, 2011)

playamonte said:


> Same here Jo nice to meet you guys.
> We are both wrong (I checked today) its not a SuperSol, but a SuperCor :eyebrows:
> 
> Super this & Super that


or you both were half right!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Not around here it's not. Mondays a normal working day!


I think you'll find that your local Mercadona's closed, though


I thought it was an 'obligatory':confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

playamonte said:


> Same here Jo nice to meet you guys.
> We are both wrong (I checked today) its not a SuperSol, but a SuperCor :eyebrows:
> 
> Super this & Super that


Both super Expensive!!

Jo xxx


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Come on Andy fill us in, where did you go? and are you skint now?


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

TheHendersons said:


> Come on Andy fill us in, where did you go? and are you skint now?


Hi all I went Mercadona on the Tuesday and to my surprise it wasn't that bad!

House full of food and didn't spend as much as I thought 

We love the house and the complex it's in!

The weather is good and the place is just perfect!!!


----------



## Tippy (Nov 1, 2010)

Iceland


----------



## Thader (Sep 29, 2010)

Iceland!!!!!! Definately not the place for a big shop...With their goods marked at 1 pound being sold for 1 euro 40. that is really expensive. Especially as the pound exchange rate is 1 euro 11. I do most of my shopping in Mercadona, and only use Iceland for items I can't get elsewhere.
CD


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thader said:


> Iceland!!!!!! Definately not the place for a big shop...With their goods marked at 1 pound being sold for 1 euro 40. that is really expensive. Especially as the pound exchange rate is 1 euro 11.
> CD


Yes its not a cheap place to shop is it!! Even the stuff that is also sold in mercadona is considerably dearer. I only go there for "essentials"

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes its not a cheap place to shop is it!! Even the stuff that is also sold in mercadona is considerably dearer. I only go there for "essentials"
> 
> Jo xxx


frozen chips & ice-cream are cheaper - and in our branch fruit & veg is too, sometimes


but for a full weekly shop - way more expensive!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> frozen chips & ice-cream are cheaper - and in our branch fruit & veg is too, sometimes
> 
> 
> but for a full weekly shop - way more expensive!!


Funnily enough meat, in particular chicken is about the same if not cheaper in Iceland, but the rest I find to be ridiculous - for example a 2 litre bottle of "name brand" coke is 2,25€ in Iceland, an identical bottle in Mercadona 1,20€

Jo xxx


----------



## Jamietd (Apr 10, 2011)

Iceland in fuengirola by far! I don't go to any other supermarket now


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm finding Carrefour particularly bad for veg at a the moment - I'm sure they weren't always so bad. We only go there for red onions - can't seem to find them anywhere else. Mercadona are better for most other veg.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jamietd said:


> Iceland in fuengirola by far! I don't go to any other supermarket now


But its not cheap and its always so busy and cramped in there!!!

I think I'm a Mercadona girl !!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> But its not cheap and its always so busy and cramped in there!!!
> 
> I think I'm a Mercadona girl !!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yup - Mercadona for me too.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Yup - Mercadona for me too.


:faint: 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> :faint:
> 
> Jo xxx


We agree on the important things:clap2::cheer2::noidea::flypig:

jojo :hug: me


----------



## Tippy (Nov 1, 2010)

Jamietd said:


> Iceland in fuengirola by far! I don't go to any other supermarket now


We use Iceland all the time, I know I'm going to upset some people, but the staff are nearly all english. There is obviously stuff that is too expensive, so go to Supersol as well. And when you come out you can get a nice coffee at the restaurant next door.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tippy said:


> We use Iceland all the time, I know I'm going to upset some people, but the staff are nearly all english. There is obviously stuff that is too expensive, so go to Supersol as well. And when you come out you can get a nice coffee at the restaurant next door.


I don't know why that would upset people:confused2:

afaik, all the staff in our local Iceland are brits - and very few of them speak Spanish - I do think that is quite a shame


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tippy said:


> We use Iceland all the time, I know I'm going to upset some people, but the staff are nearly all english. There is obviously stuff that is too expensive, so go to Supersol as well. And when you come out you can get a nice coffee at the restaurant next door.


Its fine that the staff are english?????? I just find the one near me tends to be so cramped, long queues and extortionate! I couldnt afford to do a weeks shopping there, especially as there really isnt much in the way of day to day stuff that you can get there that you cant get in Mercadona, Carrefour or Supersol (the two latter are dear too altho nowhere near as Iceland)

Actually on our Urbanizacion we have a "Kwiksave" which again is quite dear, but it does do many "british" favourites and its much less crowded and hassled than Iceland


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its fine that the staff are english?????? I just find the one near me tends to be so cramped, long queues and extortionate! I couldnt afford to do a weeks shopping there, especially as there really isnt much in the way of day to day stuff that you can get there that you cant get in Mercadona, Carrefour or Supersol (the two latter are dear too altho nowhere near as Iceland)
> 
> Actually on our Urbanizacion we have a "Kwiksave" which again is quite dear, but it does do many "british" favourites and its much less crowded and hassled than Iceland
> 
> ...


yes I agree that it's fine that they are all brits - just a shame so few of them speak spanish

especially since somany spanish people love the place!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes I agree that it's fine that they are all brits - just a shame so few of them speak spanish
> 
> especially since so many spanish people love the place!!


 I've noticed that!! There are many more Spanish (and indeed other nationalities) using it than when I first came here, but they put us to shame by speaking english - so its alright ! I usually speak in Spanish to them at the checkout anyway lol!!!

jo xxx


----------



## Tippy (Nov 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> I've noticed that!! There are many more Spanish (and indeed other nationalities) using it than when I first came here, but they put us to shame by speaking english - so its alright ! I usually speak in Spanish to them at the checkout anyway lol!!!
> 
> jo xxx


I do feel guilty about not attempting spanish, but hey isn't that we Brits do colonise the world


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tippy said:


> I do feel guilty about not attempting spanish, but hey isn't that we Brits do colonise the world


 Well we think we do, but in reality I think we're not seen as colonists, but "guiris" just as the British feel back in the UK about immigrants who dont bother to learn English. It makes us look even worse that most other nationalities over here can speak fluent Spanish, english, german........ We really do let ourselves down and I always try to at least attempt to Speak Spanish by way of respect and to try to show that we're not as hopeless as our reputation makes out

Jo xxx


----------



## Tippy (Nov 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> Well we think we do, but in reality I think we're not seen as colonists, but "guiris" just as the British feel back in the UK about immigrants who dont bother to learn English. It makes us look even worse that most other nationalities over here can speak fluent Spanish, english, german........ We really do let ourselves down and I always try to at least attempt to Speak Spanish by way of respect and to try to show that we're not as hopeless as our reputation makes out
> 
> Jo xxx


We are as hopeles as everyone makes out.If there was a war that threatened our shores, how many would stand up and be counted. It always reminds me of the old joke. Lone Ranger and Tonto surrounded by Indians. Lone Ranger says to Tonto, we're in trouble now. And Tonto says, What's this we.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tippy said:


> We are as hopeles as everyone makes out.If there was a war that threatened our shores, how many would stand up and be counted. It always reminds me of the old joke. Lone Ranger and Tonto surrounded by Indians. Lone Ranger says to Tonto, we're in trouble now. And Tonto says, What's this we.


not all of us are hopeless - & even if some are IMO it's disrespectful not to at least try, as jojo says


as I said - in our Iceland, not many staff speak Spanish - which I think is disrespectful for a business in Spain

a bar with no spanish speaking staff wouldn't get many Spanish locals using it, now would it?


Mercadona, however, DOES have staff who speak various languages - & they wear badges showing which languages they speak


:focus: - and for the weekly shop - much cheaper


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> Mercadona, however, DOES have staff who speak various languages - & they wear badges showing which languages they speak
> 
> 
> :focus: - and for the weekly shop - much cheaper


 Really, I've never noticed that??????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Really, I've never noticed that???????
> 
> Jo xxx


ours does for sure

one guy who works in our local branch - I think he's Dutch - has to wear 2 badges!!

he has the flags for Spanish, German, Dutch, English & French!!

I'm pretty sure I've heard him speaking Valenciano to the other staff, too


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> ours does for sure
> 
> one guy who works in our local branch - I think he's Dutch - has to wear 2 badges!!
> 
> ...


Mind you, theres not much to say anyway at the checkout "¿Bolsa quieres?" "Parking?" and thats about it!

What I like about mercadona, apart from the prices is that its always light, airy, clean, they play nice music (even the jingle has grown on me lol), fresh bakery stuff, theres no pushing and shoving and if there are more than two people queuing they open another caja!

Oh - and if you slip on their wet floor and break a leg, they dont make a fuss about paying compensation lol!!!:eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Mind you, theres not much to say anyway at the checkout "¿Bolsa quieres?" "Parking?" and thats about it!
> 
> What I like about mercadona, apart from the prices is that its always light, airy, clean, they play nice music (even the jingle has grown on me lol), fresh bakery stuff, theres no pushing and shoving and if there are more than two people queuing they open another caja!
> 
> ...


lol!!

actually I think this guy rarely gets any 'work' done - he seems to spend all his time showing people where things are!!

you often hear his name called over the tannoy to go & help in various departments!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> lol!!
> 
> actually I think this guy rarely gets any 'work' done - he seems to spend all his time showing people where things are!!
> 
> you often hear his name called over the tannoy to go & help in various departments!


Ah but the store in Javea is vastly better than the one in Mijas though, not in size but more friendly staff and better prices.
In fact Javea store sent one of their bosses down to Mijas last year to sort this issue out & I was expecting to see some improvements this time. There is though no general improvement in staff morale etc from what I can see (I of course speak in general terms)
Mijas is though a much busier store & employ a lot more younger staff, and from my experience any faults normally start at the top & work down. Still they have a problem there that needs to be addressed IMO, as the store in Javia is a vastly better shopping experience.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

playamonte said:


> Ah but the store in Javea is vastly better than the one in Mijas though, not in size but more friendly staff and better prices.
> In fact Javea store sent one of their bosses down to Mijas last year to sort this issue out & I was expecting to see some improvements this time. There is though no general improvement in staff morale etc from what I can see (I of course speak in general terms)
> Mijas is though a much busier store & employ a lot more younger staff, and from my experience any faults normally start at the top & work down. Still they have a problem there that needs to be addressed IMO, as the store in Javia is a vastly better shopping experience.


I had no idea!

actually we have 2 Mercadonas - 1 between the port & the Arenal area & 1 in the old town

the old town one is older & I really don't like it - though my OH prefers it

I like the other one - it's newer & I find it easier to find everything

not to mention if I decide to cycle there it's a flat journey all the way!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I had no idea!
> 
> actually we have 2 Mercadonas - 1 between the port & the Arenal area & 1 in the old town
> 
> ...


BTW I was talking about Iceland stores.

I have to say though that Mercadona/Eroski stores in the Mijas area are staffed by some real surly individuals (again IMO) even though you speak to them in Spanish, unlike the Valencia stores (bye & large)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

playamonte said:


> BTW I was talking about Iceland stores.
> 
> I have to say though that Mercadona/Eroski stores in the Mijas area are staffed by some real surly individuals (again IMO) even though you speak to them in Spanish, unlike the Valencia stores (bye & large)


aahh - Isee

cross purposes then - although you did quote me talking about a guy who works in Mercadona

yes - the Iceland here is pretty good, too - but I know almost everyonewho works there, so I'm not likely to say much against it!!

do you have MasYMas stores where you are?

their staff have to be the grumpiest on earth!!


----------

